# Travel to the uk after a spouse visa refusal



## Yahwehs_soldier (May 11, 2013)

Hello,

I have been reading and reading for twenty four hours finding answers to my questions and not finding some. 

The question that I have is, will I be able to travel right away to the UK to see my wife after the refusal of the spouse settlement visa?

I got my refusal yesterday and decided I had enough of waiting to see my wife, as we were just married a month ago. So I booked a flight to fly out Monday the 13.
Do you think that I will have a hassle at the airport in London?
I first booked my flight to return back here, in the US in 8 months but realized that that was foolish and past the 6 months allowed.
So I booked it for a 4 month stay. I hope that they don't think that I will try to stay unlawfully.

Any thoughts?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yahwehs_soldier said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been reading and reading for twenty four hours finding answers to my questions and not finding some.
> 
> ...


In all likelihood you will be refused entry. It would be better for your wife to visit you or to meet in a 3rd country. It's recommended if you have been refused entry that you apply for a visa in advance and even then there is no guarantee it will be granted.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Yep, as Nyclon said you have a very, very high chance of being refused entry at the border. Immigration will suspect someone travelling so soon after a refusal is attempting to enter the UK illegally on a tourist visa and remaining there. 

If you stand any chance of getting through immigration it'd be best to have a rock solid plan - include things such as rent or accommodation back home that you must return to, a job you must return to, other financial responsibilities, etc. And I'd suggest only visiting a very short time. However, even with all that you run a high risk of being refused. 

You say you've already booked tickets, how long are you planning to visit, and can those tickets be changed?

It really is better to either have her come out and visit you, or meet in a neutral county, like somewhere in Europe, for example, like Nyclon said.


----------



## Yahwehs_soldier (May 11, 2013)

Yes I can change the ticket as it hasn't been twenty for hours since I have booked the flight.
I was planning to stay for about four months and then return hoping to not have too long to wait for the appeal.

Thanks for the advice. I'm go to have break the bad news to my wife.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Yahwehs_soldier said:


> Yes I can change the ticket as it hasn't been twenty for hours since I have booked the flight.
> I was planning to stay for about four months and then return hoping to not have too long to wait for the appeal.
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I'm go to have break the bad news to my wife.


Yeah, I'm afraid a 4 month visit would definitely get you refused at the border. Better to meet her for a few weeks elsewhere, or get her to visit you instead. It's just too risky I'm afraid.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Also a second refusal on your record will make your future applications more difficult.


----------



## lorocator (Oct 9, 2013)

*Please reply*

Hi, I'm on a similar situation now. My visa was basically refused but put on hold because of the court cases going on in the UK. 

I plan to withdraw it and start again in April when I'm sure we'll meet the requirements. 

In the meantime we planned of me going to the UK for 4 months. I just finished my MSc and haven't applied for a job in my country because I planned to move to the UK. 

I've been in the UK before twice and had no problem. 

I don't understand why would they stop me from entering because in our case we didn't meet the requirements because my fiance just had 1 month working at the time of application. 

Let me know what happened to you please. 

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As I have said on another thread, you should be fine going as a visitor, as your application has been put on hold and not refused outright. Just withdraw your application, get your documents including passport back and come over for a visit, with well-rehearsed answers and supporting documents.


----------

